# 44th Iruvian Rangers



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

This guard army is a long time in the making. A bit of background - I have always been interested in the guard and last ran one in 2nd ed in about 1994. I recently decided that I needed to start a new 40k project, had already painted up a squad last year so decided to build upon that.

The force will be built around Cadians but the troops come from a planet called Iruvia and will be loosely based around a spec op army. While I like the Cadians, I always thought that the models looked a little bare, so I have decided to 'tool up' every miniature in the army using rucksacks, backpacks, pouches, grenades, equipment etc to give them a more solid look of an army in the middle of campaigning.

The actual set up of the force will be based around that of a WW2 Panzergrenadier force, essentially it will be armoured infantry. Each squad, command squad and character will have its own Chimera, again decked out in stowage, equipment and extra armour.

Colourwise, I have gone for inspiration based on WW2 - German field grey fatigues, grey flak armour and grey helmets. I am keeping the colours muted, drab and dirty, again to continue the campaigning look.

This is the first squad here and hopefully gives a good overview of the look and ethos I am working towards;










For the equipment I am using a whole host of bits and pieces - the Cadian equipment, Forge World upgrades, some Kromlech conversion bits. I have also found that SM/CSM packs that have been cut and pouches added make a cheap alternative. The CSM are really good as they have pipes/tubing etc and gives the whole force a unique bespoke feel. On this converted specialist, I used a Death Guard backpack;










They are excellent for a basic pack then it is loaded with grenades and pouches. For basing, I am going for a dirty industrial look. The great thing with this is it is really simple - some coarse grit applied over and around bits of old sprue, dreadnought and even a plastic plug drainer I picked up in a hardware store. Its a simple concept but will link the force together.

I am currently working on the platoon Command squad.










I am about to finish a veteran officer who will replace the standard bearer; I decided that a veteran/advisor would make more sense than a standard bearer and that it may look a bit incongruous against the worn in/used look of the force.

I aim to update this log most days as I currently have a lot of time of work and seem to have got my inspirado back!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Looking good so far man, could maybe do with taking the pics so that the light isn't behind the minis. The well lit parts on the first pic look really good!  More pics in the light! 

The basing looks simple but very effective, I like it!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad to see you finally getting your Guard up and running brofus! :so_happy:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Glad to see you finally getting your Guard up and running brofus! :so_happy:


Cheers bro, its only taken.....er.....a while anyway!

So today, I have been working on my command squad veteran/advisor type of dude, specialist weapon operator and medic. The veteran is done;



















Hoping to have the whole squad completed and based by the end of the week.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

So today I am hoping to complete the command squad medic; bit stumped as I'm not too keen on either options for the arms. The option to have the guy rolling out a bandage reminds me of Private Godfrey from Dad's Army;

"May I be excused?"
"Certainly not Godfrey, this is war!"

The second option is him holding what appears to be a bigger bandage but again, not too keen on it. I remember back in the old days, some Guard medics came with pistols for when that bandage and morphine just wouldn't put someones intestines back inside. With this in mind, I am thinking a bolt pistol in the right hand. I now need to find a left arm that would fit this.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

So, while on the forage for parts for the medic, I stumbled upon a bunch of old CSM I purchased back in 1997. The backpacks are going to be excellent.










When chopped up and filed, they will look something like this;










I love the piping/tubes/dials and stuff you get on CSM backpacks, gives that whole industrial feel I am aiming for.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> With this in mind, I am thinking a bolt pistol in the right hand. I now need to find a left arm that would fit this.


I may have one of the Cadian arms where the lasgun just rests in on the hand. Maybe you could try out that with an auspex or something? 




Logaan said:


> So, while on the forage for parts for the medic, I stumbled upon a bunch of old CSM I purchased back in 1997.


Any torsos/legs going spare brofus? :read:

Edit: Fecks sake, that makes me sound like Dr Frankensteins mad uncle..... :crazy:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> I may have one of the Cadian arms where the lasgun just rests in on the hand. Maybe you could try out that with an auspex or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers bro, I'm planning on the auspex thing at the minute. Great minds and all that! Any spare/choice Cadian bits going spare would be greatly appreciated though 

The torso's may be a little goosed but I'm pretty sure I can salvage and clean up the legs mein doktor so they are yours if you want them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank ye gladly 

I'll have a rummage through my IG bitz and see what I can rustle up. Should be a load of pouches etc in there


----------



## Oldenangry (Oct 31, 2012)

Great work.

I love seeing well-done minis... especially Guardsmen.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Oldenangry said:


> Great work.
> 
> I love seeing well-done minis... especially Guardsmen.


Cheers bud, much appreciated 

Todays update, special weapon and medic almost finished, some bits of equipment to add and they should be hunky dory.










Popped into town for another box of Cadians, out of stock, drang, so I treated myself to a Sentinel instead. Its one kit I have been looking forward to putting together.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good! :drinks:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Looking good! :drinks:


Cheers bro. Back to work tomorrow. Three days of painting - very good for the soul.

Today has mostly been assembling and undercoating; grunts for my second squad and my first Sentinel. In between I put this together. The servo-skull is from the Command Squad and it seemed a shame not to do something with it. Not finished but it shouldn't take too long;


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Solved the medic arm problem;










Just need to add water bottle and holster and he is good to go.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Solved the medic arm problem;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace! That's the arm I was on about :so_happy:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Latest update - Sentinel basecoated. Today I will be working on this and starting a new IG squad.



















Was unsure of the colour scheme for this, I wanted something that fitted with the colours of the force so far but wasn't an exact match. Ended up using Vallejo Reflective Green, black wash and then a light drybrush of 70% Reflective Green 30% Light Yellow. Happy with the result and glad I didn't go for super crisp highlights. Debated using a camo scheme but decided against it.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Work so far on the Sentinel, painting the autocannon seperately and need to add decals/markings and I'm done;



















Nice bottle of red waiting for me as a reward :laugh:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Command Squad pretty much completed, just need to paint the bases and add unit markings;










The Sentinel I have been working on again just needs basing and unit markings and will be good to go.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Completed the Sentinel;



















Been thinking more about the composition of the force. My current plan is to get to completion initially with three infantry squads, one command squad and four Chimera transports. I will then boost this with three Sentinels. 

I'm not really working off any codex or set points but would like the force to be game legal should I actually take the dramatic step of actually playing 40k for the first time since 2000 :wink:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Completed the Sentinel;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Sentinal brofus! :so_happy:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Not much completed as I have been back at work (booo etc...) but have today and next week so am hoping to get quite a bit completed. Today I have been working on my second IG squad sergeant. Bit of a hotch potch of pieces - legs from the IG box, torso and arms from the Command Squad sprue and the head from the Sentinel kit. His backpack is a chopped down Death Guard backpack, just needs grenades and gumpf added to it.










The flesh technique used was actually recommended by a dude that works at my local GW and I like the way it has turned out. 

Black undercoat, Kislev Flesh base, Agrax Earthshade wash and then top layers picked out with KF/white. I normally paint wholly using Vallejo but I am happy with the GW paints I have used so far.


----------



## Oldenangry (Oct 31, 2012)

Really liking that Sentinel.

Excellent work all around.

I especially like what you did with the medic's arms, as I have a few of those to do, myself, and I'm looking for alternatives to having them all holding that giant bandage....


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Oldenangry said:


> Really liking that Sentinel.
> 
> Excellent work all around.
> 
> I especially like what you did with the medic's arms, as I have a few of those to do, myself, and I'm looking for alternatives to having them all holding that giant bandage....


Cheers man.

I know what you mean. That bandage pose is dreadful! I just used a left arm from the standard IG set and the scanner thing is just a slimmed down SM auspex.

Thats why I am trying to make each trooper look as individual as possible with a few tweaks and bits of odd equipment.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good! :victory:



Logaan said:


> The flesh technique used was actually recommended by a dude that works at my local GW and I like the way it has turned out.


See, told you he was ok


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Small update as I have been distracted with sickness and snot recently. Lovely scenes.

Some minor adjustments; head swap for my Command Squad weapons specialist, the veteran sergeant has been broken up and will now be used as parts for a trooper in my second IG squad. 

Second IG squad now has a sergeant, two troopers and two ready to be started today.

I mentioned in a previous post that I was not going to include standards in the force as I didn't think they fitted the ethos. Well, I have backtracked Rather than use the flag from the CS box, I have used the standard from the old WHFB Empire box. I like the look as more of a company identfier than some billowy huge flag;



















I have used the flag pole top from the CS box and will add some purity seals to the pole too.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good 

I'll try to get over with those bitz etc at some point this week brofus :so_happy:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> I'll try to get over with those bitz etc at some point this week brofus :so_happy:


Cheers bro :so_happy:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Platoon standard almost finished, just needs equipment painting, decals and basing completed;



















Hopefully he will be completed today. Currently on the go are two more Guardsmen, these will be the Vox caster and special weapon operator for my second squad.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

If I'm honest, I was a bit dubious when you told me what you were doing for a Standard. However, I quite like that! :so_happy:

Apologies for not getting those bitz to you last week, it's been a bit manic at the Casa del Tawa....


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> If I'm honest, I was a bit dubious when you told me what you were doing for a Standard. However, I quite like that! :so_happy:


Cheers bro, I prefer the idea of identifying colours rather than a great flapping banner. I may add a proper company banner later on though.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Cheers bro, I prefer the idea of identifying colours rather than a great flapping banner. I may add a proper company banner later on though.


For your Coy.HQ? How big are you going with your IG bro?


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> For your Coy.HQ? How big are you going with your IG bro?


It changes on a daily basis depending on my intake of coffee/beer/sleep/distraction by shiny things.

Ideally a small armoured company - three platoons of three squads per platoon, three command squads, transports, topped off with that sexy FW Command squad as the company HQ.

Added to this will be assorted odds and sods.

The idea of purchasing 17 Chimara's is quite frightening however.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> It changes on a daily basis depending on my intake of coffee/beer/sleep/distraction by shiny things.
> 
> Ideally a small armoured company - three platoons of three squads per platoon, three command squads, transports, topped off with that sexy FW Command squad as the company HQ.
> 
> ...


Sounds good 

17 Chimeras is a bit painful :O Mind you, I'd end up buying them a couple at a time and then hitting up a full production line :crazy:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking great so far, love your conversions and palette!


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

In keeping with the modern military look of my Iruvians, and inspired by Itspug's awesome lasgun tutorial, I have been thinking of creating different weapons and variants that would add more individuality to my force. They are essentially a special ops/mechanised infantry in the midst of an urban campaign. With this idea, I imagine a really cool mix of weapons being dished out. 

I have put this together recently, still a bit rough and needs smoothing/bit of GS but I like the basic concept.


















For the purpose of gaming it would be a bog standard lasgun but from an aesthetic point of view I think its going to look pretty cool with various weapon classes, attachments etc.

Next up I want to bodge together something that resembles a SAW and MG42.

Progress wise, I am half way through my second squad. To break up the painting, I plan to add a Commissar and another Sentinel in the next few weeks.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Latest update, three Guardsman finished, this leaves me half way through the second squad. Off work now until Tuesday so hoping to blast through the rest of the box during this time.


































Just need to base the third Guardsman and tidy up a few things.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good bro! :so_happy:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

So at the FW Open Day, I purchased some Death Korp of Kreig for no other reason than I like the models. When sanity had returned the following day, I realised I was never ever going to finish a complete army of them. At the Open Day, Tawa suggested that I incorporate them into my Iruvian force. 

So that's now the plan. The army already has a German feel to it so I will be using the Death Korp as Stomrtroopers. Canny. Colour scheme - easy, same as my other guys;


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> So at the FW Open Day, I purchased some Death Korp of Kreig for no other reason than I like the models. When sanity had returned the following day, I realised I was never ever going to finish a complete army of them. At the Open Day, Tawa suggested that I incorporate them into my Iruvian force.


You're welcome :laugh:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

How do. Long time, no anything......so grown up stuff got in the way of getting this Guard army to anywhere near where I want it to be. In the coming weeks and months this will be rectified dagnammit. Not got an awful lot done recently, few bits and pieces and the second squad will hopefully be finished today. Anyhoo, here are a few shots of what I have finished thus far. I'm hoping September will be a lot more productive than the last few months;











Up next will be two more Sentinels, a couple of transports and a few heavy weapons teams.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good Logaan, the dark pallate works really well with these guys. Have you come up with that SAW lasgun yet?


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Looking good Logaan, the dark pallate works really well with these guys. Have you come up with that SAW lasgun yet?


Cheers Jac.

Not yet no. Still undecided over whether to cobble together a SAW, M60 or an MG42 variant.

Or a combination of all three. Dakka, dakka, splat.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

MG42 would probably be the easiest profile wise wouldn't it?

Or you could go with the FW version.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> MG42 would probably be the easiest profile wise wouldn't it?
> 
> Or you could go with the FW version.


Oooo what's the FW version? That sounds shiny and interesting!

MG42 would also fit the WW2 ethos I am trying to build too.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Would require quite a bit of work but it'd be cool.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...ADES/RENEGADE_MILITIA_HEAVY_STUBBER_TEAM.html


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Freaking blimey, that would definitely work. 

Cheers dude!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Check out the Ork Weapons as well:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Orks/ORK_INFANTRY_AND_WALKERS/ORK-WEAPON-SET.html

A couple of nice M1917 Browning guns in there (while not as prominent in WW2 as in WW1 I know they were used by the Marines early in the war), also some Vickers.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

These are excellent. I love the fact that they look like an animated bucnh of soldiers with individual characteristics.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> These are excellent. I love the fact that they look like an animated bucnh of soldiers with individual characteristics.


Cheers dude, that's the effect I have always aimed for. Masses of Cadians often appear to be bland and samey. The campaigning look looks far gnarlier!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Where in the name of Gandhi's jock strap have you been hiding? :shok:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Where in the name of Gandhi's jock strap have you been hiding? :shok:


New role at work has been battering me. If I'm not working, I've been sleeping or thinking about what I have to do in work the next day 

I have feng shuied my paint desk and have got a bit of inspirado back.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> New role at work has been battering me. If I'm not working, I've been sleeping or thinking about what I have to do in work the next day
> 
> I have feng shuied my paint desk and have got a bit of inspirado back.


I was beginning to think you'd gone all caveman and dragged woman to cave.

Good stuff! We'll need to sort out some small games before long :drinks:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Popped into town today and picked up another Sentinel and also a heavy weapons box.

Sentinel - my other Sentinel was made all closed up, I plan on using the open top Catachan variant on this one, lots of scope for painting the interior and pilot and making it look proper funky.

Heavy weapons - unlimited potential with these guys; large bases make for mini vignettes. Already looking forward to starting these.

Second squad should be completed today. Ran out of rucksacks so have used some spare DKoK packs that I had knocking around. They work really pretty well.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Popped into town today and picked up another Sentinel and also a heavy weapons box.


What time? I was in about 15:00 :shok:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> What time? I was in about 15:00 :shok:


About 2.15. I was in there for about five minutes. It was a stealthy shopping mission :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Same.

In. Grab a copy of WD. Out. :laugh:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Tawa said:


> In. Grab a copy of WD. Out.


I try that as well. Doesn't always work, I swear GW employees have some sort of tractor beams at work.

Looking forward to seeing these HW teams.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> I try that as well. Doesn't always work, I swear GW employees have some sort of tractor beams at work.


It's the new Grav-Guns......


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Looking forward to seeing these HW teams.


Been working on the Sentinel interior this weekend but hoping to start the heavy weapons teams tomorrow.

Visited my folks today and came back with some choice bits and pieces - another WHFB Empire standard like my previous one and some bloody awesome little rats from the Skaven box I bought 13 years ago. These are going to be brilliant to use on the bigger bases and ties into the urban campaign scheme I am working to.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Few shots of the Sentinel WIP. Wanted to make sure the pilot and interior were fully painted before completing the rest of it;





Also hoping to start the Heavy Weapons tonight. Have lots of ideas flying around my head about the basing and scheme for these guys, really looking forward to getting started on them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking forwards to seeing them! :so_happy:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Few more layers required but the basics are nearly finished. The exhausts need inking and weathering and a few other small details and then its onto weapons and additional bits.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Second Sentinel finished;





Starting on the heavy weapons teams now. After that, a third infantry squad to complete the platoon. Still in two minds about the APC's for the platoon. I originally planned to use standard Chimeras but like the idea of using M113 APC models that I could convert. Hmmm. Too many ideas.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good :so_happy:

How about doing something as a transport for a Storm Trooper squad? Means you only "have" to do one, but if it turns out well you can ramp up production


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's a good idea. Mean's any "mistakes" can just be covered up by bling for the glory boys.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

So....an update! No photographs, they will be posted this weekend. In short, my TV died. This has meant I missed out on punching whores in GTA5 but has meant a lot of painting and catching up on albums I have not listened to in ages. Nice.

Anyway, more time - more painting. And a bit of a change. Originally, the Iruvians were to be a Spec-Ops Mechanised regiment. Having sat down and evaluated it, the logistics of painting a troop carrier for every single squad would be a) time consuming and b) bloody expensive. I have taken inspirado from Gaunts Ghosts and so the Iruvians will now be an elite infantry regiment. Still the same modelling theme, just no APC's. 

I want to get these guys to table top as soon as, so hopefully this will allow me to do that.

Now, all this free time also means my brain has gone into overdrive. Let me take you back to the mystical days of RT40k. White Dwarf was £1.95, GW's catalogue was 4 sides of A4, there was less skulls knocking about the Imperium about and, more importantly, Imperial Guard could field Beastmen. Yup. Imperial worlds populated by Beastmen could join the Guard. There was an awesome model of a Beastman officer with a chainsaw and Imperial breastplate. 

Now, what is stopping my guys from having squads of Beastmen in the regiment? Nothing. And anyone who objects will be suitably beaten.

This achieves three things - it gives the army a bit of character, it will (hopefully...) look good from a modelling perspective and more importantly, gives me a break from painting standard Guard. I have a spare box of Chaos Beastmen and will combine this with a box of Cadians. Nothing too over the top, mainly head swaps and a few choice weapons but enough to add a little more flavour.

So, update completed. I shall be finishing my first heavy weapons squad tonight, moving onto a mortar after that.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> So....an update! No photographs, they will be posted this weekend. In short, my TV died. This has meant I missed out on punching whores in GTA5 but has meant a lot of painting and catching up on albums I have not listened to in ages. Nice.
> 
> Anyway, more time - more painting. And a bit of a change. Originally, the Iruvians were to be a Spec-Ops Mechanised regiment. Having sat down and evaluated it, the logistics of painting a troop carrier for every single squad would be a) time consuming and b) bloody expensive. I have taken inspirado from Gaunts Ghosts and so the Iruvians will now be an elite infantry regiment. Still the same modelling theme, just no APC's.
> 
> ...



Good stuff :so_happy: Looking forward to the pics!

We need to have a kark about on GTA4 again at some point with the others :drinks:
Anyhoo, cobbled that list up yet brofus?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Imperial Beastmen... awesome! I've always liked the idea of an Abhuman Regiment, Ratlings, Beastmen, Ogyrn, Xenos Rough Riders, Pyskers and heaps of Commissars. 

Somewhere in this amazing log (towards the end I think) are some Beastmen, maybe check it for some inspiration?

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?255795-Savlar-Chem-Dogs-An-Imperial-Guard-Log/page3

edit: Page 11 actually but check the whole log out.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Few shots of my WIP autocannon squad. Noticed a few mould lines but I'm not going to beat myself up over them. Still need to add some autocannon drums to the base, but quite happy with the results. Mortar squad up next.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good bro :so_happy:


I love the angle of that first pic. The guy with busted arm looks like he's just noticed the camera :laugh:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work on the HW teams, I'd just be careful of the mould lines on the sand bags. Like the grating though.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

And once again, my plog is plucked from the mists of obscurity.

Painting really has stalled again in recent months; work and other crappy grown up stuff have seriously got in the way. But, I have a well deserved week off, have absolutely nothing planned and so intend to really crack on with my Imperial Guard. 

I will need to feng shui my work area later but by Friday, I want the following to be fully completed;

Heavy Bolter team
Lascannon team
Sniper
2 x special weapons troops

In the grand scheme that's not an awful lot but will give me a bit of inspirado to keep on with it.

Once they are finished, I have one unopened box of Guard to complete. Once they are completed, it will leave me with;

Command Squad
3 x Guard squads
3 x Heavy Weapon teams
2 x Sentinels. 

Thats a solid base so that I can start adding vehicles, additional troops. I am pretty sure that with the application of metal and lots of coffee, I can get this done :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that company command bro?

I could bring my 'dex round for a coffee on Sunday evening if you want to scribble stuff down?


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Platoon level at the moment bro. When I finally do command level, I will pick up the Cadian set from FW.

Sunday - back in the Twlight Zone visiting my parents :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> Platoon level at the moment bro. When I finally do command level, I will pick up the Cadian set from FW.
> 
> Sunday - back in the Twlight Zone visiting my parents :laugh:


It's a nice kit :good:

Saturday? I'm doing grown-up shite during the day, but after that I'm good.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

WIP shot of the heavy bolter team. This is the quickest thing that I have painted in a long, long time.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good start, i like the broken link fence detail!


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Today I shall be basing/completing the heavy bolter and working on a sniper;


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good bro! :good:

I have an idea for - another - project which I'll get back to you on


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Sounds canny :grin:

Quick update - the heavy bolter team base is now nearly completed. Just needs an ink wash and a light drybrush and its all done.

The sniper - torn about which head to use. Not sure whether to use a standard Cadian head or to use a spare Catachan head left over from a Sentinel kit. 

Also found an old heavy stubber from a Delaque ganger. The barrel looks ideal for the MG42 looking weapon that I have been planning. Hoping to start on that later today.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Heavy Bolter team added to the Heavy Weapons squad;


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Good work overall but the green looks like its a bit flat to me. Could use a little heavier wash to give it some more depth. otherwise spot on!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

You kept that one quiet! :laugh:

Thought you were hammering the Heer....? :good:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> Good work overall but the green looks like its a bit flat to me. Could use a little heavier wash to give it some more depth. otherwise spot on!


I think its the wash that I am using now. For my earlier models I was using a watered down black. Recently I have been using Nuln Oil and it doesn't seem to have the same effect. May have to look at switching back.



Tawa said:


> You kept that one quiet! :laugh:
> 
> Thought you were hammering the Heer....? :good:


Been working on my Guard between other things. Hoping to have the Company HQ finished by the end of the week :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome sauce :good:


----------

